# 1984 Ford F150



## ale

Traded a ’98 Honda CR-V with a bad trans & 225K miles and a 346xp for this.






1984 Ford F150 4x4 302 / C6
Lived its life on a farm and is in great shape with low miles, just faded from the sun. Been looking for a new wood wagon for a while. Would love a new one but would hate the payments.


----------



## spanky1205

I am jealous, That is a nice pickup.


----------



## lone wolf

That there should be easy to work on compared to the new stuff.


----------



## R DeLawter

Truck looks very nice and should give you good service.
I like the 80-86 body style and drive a 1981 302 long bed 60 miles a day ( c4 with over drive ). It has hauled a lot of wood.
The inside of yours looks good also.


----------



## bcorradi

Nice looking truck and it should make a good wood hauler.


----------



## sunfish

Super Nice truck, especially for it's age!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

this should mean alot to you coming from a die-haed chevy guy, that is a sweet lookin ford! i'd say great trade.


----------



## greendohn

Great find !! Lucky you ! I agree w/you on avoiding the payments, especially on a work truck. i bought one new GMC back in '94 and after a couple years of wood cuttin' I thought, never again. I understand the 302 is a great engine and as mentioned earlier,,,it oughtta be easy to work on. Hope it gives you many years of service.


----------



## One Shot Will

I have had 3 302's all were junk just my luck


----------



## Rudolf73

Thats a very nice truck - one of my favourite ford models! I'll swap you a 7900 for it  haha


----------



## huskydude

Thats a great looking truck. 302's are phenomenal motors. I have one in my mustang.


----------



## powerking

...As others have mentioned, You got yourself a sweet set of wheels there, should you ever need parts for that 302, there is plenty around! I miss my 96 Ford with the 302, not a ton or torque like the 300, but it got fairly decent lieage and ya couldnt kill it.....Had to "upgrade" to a ext cab once the family started...then upgraded again to a crewcab....hell the bed of the truck just keeps getting smaller on me!! Thank god for trailers!


----------



## motobike

*Nice Ford*

That is a nice truck.

Up here in the winter/salt belt, they are just about all gone. Too bad because they were tough.

I bought a E-350 Van from down south and it too, had faded paint, baked off I guess; but I drove that Ford for about 8 years and did nothing to it. I was still running strong when I sold it.

The new ones are not made that way .


----------



## wyk

Nice truck, Mang. I looked long and hard for a 1984, coz I grew up with an '84 Ford my parents owned and sorta was sentimental. I ended up with a 1988 Ford Bronco instead with a 5 speed 4:10's, slight lift, 31's(was wearing 33's in a previous life I am told), 4X4 Trac Lok rear diff, 302. I did OK I hope.


----------



## terryknight

love the old fords. looks like you got a good one. growing up we had an 81 f150 4x4, 351, C6 posi front and rear wih a plow it was beastly but it sucked some fuel down


----------



## SS Sniper

Nice truck, i'm looking for a 1991 Ford f-250 4x4 7.3 liter IDI diesel. Those were the best motors in any Ford truck IMHO.
Ford, International Harvester, Husqvarna and Jonsered.


----------



## TheViking

Nice truck any updates on how it's doing or any upgrades?


----------



## mu2bdriver

Great looking truck. You definitely got the better part of that deal!


----------



## Bullwinkel261

No need to go with 3/4 ton or better. JMHO


----------

